
Awesome-Selfhosted -  FOSS web applications that can be hosted locally - networked
https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted
======
tonteldoos
This is awesome! Kudos to the poster.

There are other lists like these, but an updated one (especially covering this
many areas) is good.

I started a series of posts on [http://flintbox.me](http://flintbox.me) around
this topic (specifically self-hosting on lightweight hardware like Raspberry
Pis), and it's a great way to keep sensitive data off the cloud (or even just
if you want to keep control of your data).

Self-hosting is becoming easier, cheaper, and quite powerful, and should
definitely not be overlooked as an option for home and business users.

